# Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

I ordered new pads for all 4 sides and started with the rears last night. I got the 2 8mm allen bolts out and the 2 1/2" bolts, but now I'm stuck. I've looked for a DIY on this but didn't have much luck. How do I get the calipers off to replace the pads? Pictures would help. Thanks!






















#1 & #2 are the 3 8mm bolts that conect the smaller caliper half to the large one.
#3 is the top 1/2" bolt that connects the smaller half to the larger half.
#4 = brake line
#5 = ebrake


_Modified by buckysmack at 12:26 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (buckysmack)*

I don't understand... How are you stuck exactly? What is preventing you from rotating the caliper off the rotor? If you have all those bolts loose, then you can just pop it off. Try releasing the parking brake and rotating the rotor around a bit to release the pads. Then just pull the caliper off.

Here is a tools list that might help. Not the special tool required to retract/rotate the caliper piston so that you can put thicker pads on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11541



_Modified by phatvw at 4:15 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## bliznack (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (buckysmack)*

You need the brake caliper tool. It pushes in the caliper while turning it. You can get them at any autoparts store, but I've heard that the universal ones don't always fit right. Here is a picture of ECStuning's tool (which I have and works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I don't understand... How are you stuck exactly? What is preventing you from rotating the caliper off the rotor? If you have all those bolts loose, then you can just pop it off. Try releasing the parking brake and rotating the rotor around a bit to release the pads. Then just pull the caliper off.

Here is a tools list that might help. Not the special tool required to retract/rotate the caliper piston so that you can put thicker pads on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11541
_Modified by phatvw at 4:15 PM 8-28-2007_

yes, the parking brake is released. the rotor can turn a little now. but it seems like the pads are tight against the rotor. i tried prying the caliper off (i didn't put very much weight into it tho ... didn't want to break anything). i did buy the caliper piston tool from ecstuning. here are some pics the way it is now...

_Modified by buckysmack at 7:48 PM 8-28-2007_


_Modified by buckysmack at 7:54 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (bliznack)*

cool, i got the same exact tool! just have no idea how to use it. is there a DIY on the tool? more pics ...
















_Modified by buckysmack at 11:36 AM 8-29-2007_


_Modified by buckysmack at 12:09 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## sloppychicken (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (bliznack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bliznack* »_You need the brake caliper tool. It pushes in the caliper while turning it. You can get them at any autoparts store, but I've heard that the universal ones don't always fit right. Here is a picture of ECStuning's tool (which I have and works great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ). 

Looks like the Harbor Freight Tools kit in a Black case instead of red.


----------



## sloppychicken (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (buckysmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buckysmack* »_I ordered new pads for all 4 sides and started with the rears last night. I got the 2 8mm allen bolts out and the 2 1/2" bolts, but now I'm stuck. I've looked for a DIY on this but didn't have much luck. How do I get the calipers off to replace the pads? Pictures would help. Thanks!






















#1 & #2 are the 3 8mm bolts that conect the smaller caliper half to the large one.
#3 is the top 1/2" bolt that connects the smaller half to the larger half.
#4 = brake line
#5 = ebrake

_Modified by buckysmack at 12:26 PM 8-29-2007_

#1 & #2 don't need to be removed until you're ready to remove the rotor. Those are the bolts for the carrier. You want remove #3 and his brother on the bottom of the caliper. With those two bolts removed it should come right off.


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (sloppychicken)*

YES!!! i finally got it off. trick now is getting the new pads on. i think i got the tool set in correctly. is the piston supposed to turn when i push it out with the tool?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (buckysmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buckysmack* »_YES!!! i finally got it off. trick now is getting the new pads on. i think i got the tool set in correctly. is the piston supposed to turn when i push it out with the tool?

Yes.


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear brake caliper question for the GTI 337 (phatvw)*

OK, i got the driver's side done. once i figured out the 'special' tool it was fairly simple. the rest should be easy after this.


----------

